# Mission Editor



## josh54243 (11 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a bug or a new feature, but I'm intrigued on how this works...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

It's a new feature. In a nutshell, it allows users to add and edit new missions. There is a bit more to come, but I thought I'd roll it out as is and get the ball rolling.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jul 2011)

Quick bug with this feature, the dropdown menu for adding missions blocks out any AOR before FOB Martello for me. Is it limited in how many results it can return?

EDIT: PS, sorry for spamming my milpoints, just getting a feel of how the editor determines mission costs. I'll share my findings.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Quick bug with this feature, the dropdown menu for adding missions blocks out any AOR before FOB Martello for me. Is it limited in how many results it can return?



That's actually by design... you can't create missions for locations prior to Rank 20, which is where FOB Martello opens up. I might be inclined to change that, but the early stages of the game are already carefully balanced and I'm concerned that posting a bunch of new low Rank missions will upset that.


----------



## Dissident (11 Jul 2011)

So the missions we create are available to all, not just the player who created it?


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That's actually by design... you can't create missions for locations prior to Rank 20, which is where FOB Martello opens up. I might be inclined to change that, but the early stages of the game are already carefully balanced and I'm concerned that posting a bunch of new low Rank missions will upset that.



Makes total sense to me!

NinerSix: Mission you create get submitted to Mike for approval, and then he allows them to be seen by all.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

That's it exactly. Furthermore, there will (eventually) be rewards based on how much other users play your missions. My plan is to make most of those rewards (if not all) retroactive, so don't hold back.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jul 2011)

Interesting ;D


----------



## 3VP Highlander (11 Jul 2011)

Thanks for adding this feature Mike.  It adds some excellent new ideas to the missions.

Paul


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Jul 2011)

Hmmmm.....I saw the  option, not sure if it'll work for me right now.  I'll see what happens!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (12 Jul 2011)

Mike

  May I suggest that "Clear the trench system near the White School" in PASHMUL be amended to use ball ammo vice blank.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jul 2011)

Is there a way to have a news message show up whenever a new mission is approved? IE: "New mission available in the xxxxxxxx region."


----------



## SOES_vet (13 Jul 2011)

Fun times! Question though.

The mission difficulty in the editor is between 1-120. I arbitrarily chose 75, because it sounded kind of hard. Is there a way to translate this difficulty parameter into CR vs. CE?



edit:spelling


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2011)

I did a quick check, and at level 20, with Difficulty 0 you get 20 CR 63 CE, Difficulty 60 is 20 CR 71 CE, Difficulty 120 is 20 CR 78 CE. Your CE will also go up when you add in items required for the missions, but by how much is a mystery.


----------



## SOES_vet (13 Jul 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I did a quick check, and at level 20, with Difficulty 0 you get 20 CR 63 CE, Difficulty 60 is 20 CR 71 CE, Difficulty 120 is 20 CR 78 CE. Your CE will also go up when you add in items required for the missions, but by how much is a mystery.



Cool, thanks for the heads up. A little surprise and mystery is nice to have I guess!


----------



## Wingman (14 Jul 2011)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> May I suggest that "Clear the trench system near the White School" in PASHMUL be amended to use ball ammo vice blank.
> 
> ...



WOW!  Did I pooch that one.   :-[

Mike, can you please change the 6 x "240x 5.56mm Blank" to 3 x "220x 5.56mm Ball (Linked)"; keeps the cost the same.

Thanks.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (14 Jul 2011)

If you want to add 5.56 link you should add the C9.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jul 2011)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> May I suggest that "Clear the trench system near the White School" in PASHMUL be amended to use ball ammo vice blank.
> 
> ...



Thanks, clearly there's a part of the approval process that's broken... me! 

There is a fairly complex set of equations used to determine a mission's CE based on factors such as rank, difficulty and equipment used... I won't expose the details yet, as it sort of takes the fun out of mission editing. Difficulty also affects your chance of success of course.

You may recall a while ago I adjusted the CE earned for all missions... this was to bring them in line with the calculated values for the mission editor.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (15 Jul 2011)

Mike

Ammo for Help Special conduct an assassination mission in Triploi, Libya shoudl alsobe amended to Ball versus blank.   I would not not want to do a SOF msn with blanks.    A minor error in selecting the ammo.

Paul


----------



## 3VP Highlander (17 Jul 2011)

I need to use spell check or slow down my typing....


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2011)

I just got to Level 450 and wham!  FOUR new missions opened to me!  So exciting


----------



## larry Strong (18 Jul 2011)

Mike

Could you add "Steel AK" mags please.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I just got to Level 450 and wham!  FOUR new missions opened to me!  So exciting



Mine's the best.  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jul 2011)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> Ammo for Help Special conduct an assassination mission in Triploi, Libya shoudl alsobe amended to Ball versus blank.   I would not not want to do a SOF msn with blanks.    A minor error in selecting the ammo.
> 
> Paul



Fixed that. Larry the Steel AK mags are already there... but I think you just haven't reached the level where they unlock yet.


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Mine's the best.  >



I know    I've been playing it for awhile already (can't remember what level it opened up in).  Just remember to share some of that bonus that you might get with the people pouring CR into it!


----------



## a.schamb (20 Jul 2011)

I finally decided to take a swing at this.. We'll see how it turns out


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Jul 2011)

I've just added published missions to the PER screen, so now you can browse around and see who has published which missions.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (18 Sep 2011)

Any way of "selling" my mission allocations? Not being in the military, I have no realistic mission ideas.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2011)

If you delete your unsubmitted missions, you'll get your MilPoints back.


----------

